# Question about sonata form for GCSE music



## knifeandfork (Nov 17, 2014)

In the development stage of sonata form, why are the tonic and dominant keys avoided?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Because the point of developing is to go far afield -- which not only takes one to exotic places, but makes the return "home" (i.e. the tonic via the dominant) all the more satisfying and final sounding.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Considering an example of the alternative, in the first movement of Bruckner's Third (any version) there's a false recapitulation halfway through the development, in the tonic key, and on first hearing it sounds like the recapitulation has in fact arrived, before the development just keeps going anyway. It subverts expectations and brings a sense of impending finality that never comes (until the real recapitulation).

So, the reason for avoiding the tonic is because it seems like the recapitulation has arrived, and the reason for avoiding the dominant would be that it would feel like the recapitulation is already coming, or that we've gone back to the beginning of the development (whereas in the development everything should keep moving forward).


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you have a teacher? Ask your teacher


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Considering an example of the alternative, in the first movement of Bruckner's Third (any version) there's a false recapitulation halfway through the development, in the tonic key, and on first hearing it sounds like the recapitulation has in fact arrived, before the development just keeps going anyway. It subverts expectations and brings a sense of impending finality that never comes (until the real recapitulation).
> 
> So, the reason for avoiding the tonic is because it seems like the recapitulation has arrived, and the reason for avoiding the dominant would be that it would feel like the recapitulation is already coming, or that we've gone back to the beginning of the development (whereas in the development everything should keep moving forward).


Wait a minute... I thought that holding on to the dominant at the end of the development section in preparation for a big perfect cadence to start the recapitulation was a common thing. Isn't going to the dominant near the end of the development therefore necessary?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Wait a minute... I thought that holding on to the dominant at the end of the development section in preparation for a big perfect cadence to start the recapitulation was a common thing. Isn't going to the dominant near the end of the development therefore necessary?


Yes, of course, but moving to the dominant in the middle of the development would potentially make the development feel as if it's stalled or coming to an end.


----------

